# Puppy abuse case under investigation



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

A puppy abuse case is currently under investigation by Adams County Animal Control Officer Paul Hughes. The case stems from the discovery on June 18 of a six to eight week-old puppy under a bridge on Old Cincinnati Pike, from which she and her litter mates were apparently thrown. Believed to be the only survivor, the puppy was emaciated, swarming with flies, had been lying in muck, and three of her feet were swollen with infection, according to Hughes.

"We had a report from a lady who said she could hear puppies crying in the area," said Hughes. "I searched for about half an hour and couldn't find anything. I had actually given up and was back in my truck when I heard a faint whimper. The puppy had come out from under the bridge enough that I could look down and see her. I suspect she was there for a couple of days."

The puppy was trapped on a murky isle of land surrounded by the creek. Hughes was unable to get to the puppy, as the area was surrounded by electric lines and electric fence. He called for assistance with a rope so he could climb down to retrieve her. The West Union Fire Department responded, and a volunteer went down the side of the bridge to bring the puppy back up to Hughes.

"We called her Angel," Hughes said. "It's a miracle she's alive. This wouldn't happen if people would spay and neuter their dogs. I can't understand how someone could look at that puppy's face and do that to her."

A veterinarian in Russellville, Dr. Jenny Crowley, agreed to take care of the puppy's medical needs.

"She has really taken a lot of time with the puppy," Hughes said. In the course of treatment, the skin on the puppy's legs peeled open and drained, according to Hughes. "She's doing much better now," he said.

Hughes was unable to find any sign of the other puppies and could only guess what happened to them. A rescue group has called and volunteered to take the puppy and cover its medical expenses.

The investigation into the incident is ongoing. Hughes said the person responsible will be prosecuted to the full extent of the law







A puppy looks up from under a bridge on Old Cincinnati Pike where it was found  thin, covered in muck and flies and with its feet swollen.


----------



## Dark (Jul 1, 2009)

Poor little thing.thank god she was found.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Honestly if i got my hands on these people i would kill them.............
Thank god one of the pups is going to be ok


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

OMG the poor thing, thank god the lil pup came out from under the bridge for the person to find it!! its so lucky!!
How can people do this!!!!:cursing:?


----------

